# My Baby Shark!



## bigfishy

I lie, its not a real shark...

but its a sturgeon!  a baby sturgeon!  

Sturgeon is one of my favorite fish, so I am trying to keep one now!  

cute eh??? 

 

He will have a similar size sturio cat (last picture) as tank buddy!


----------



## Jackson

Cool 

Are you keeping it in cold water?


----------



## Tropicana

A sturgeon lol holy crap that is amazing, one of my fav fish of all times, how in the world did you acquire a baby and aren't hey protected?.


----------



## bigfishy

Jackson said:


> Cool
> 
> Are you keeping it in cold water?


no (You saw my tiger in the background, can't be cold water) 



Tropicana said:


> A sturgeon lol holy crap that is amazing, one of my fav fish of all times, how in the world did you acquire a baby and aren't hey protected?.


It's a sterlet sturgoen, one of the smallest type in the family, max size is like 3ft (rarely / as big as an adult temensis peacock bass)

life span 20+ yrs

and I got it at Gold Garden

They sell it for $30 a piece!


----------



## Riceburner

so, begs the question.....what size tank?


----------



## Fishfinder

That fish looks amazing! Will look awesome as it grows bigger!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Fishfinder said:


> That fish looks amazing! Will look awesome as it grows bigger!!


To several feet long?


----------



## Jackson

I am not trying to be an ass but it will not last long. First you have it in warm water even though they say they are acclimated to warm water because they are farmed in east Asia means nothing in my mind. They just say that to sell the fish. They have a very low survival rate in a tank and they are hard to feed. From what I know pellets will kill them slowly they need a diet of pure meet with good oils and fats.

Reason I asked if it was cold water is I don't get why you would have it in a warm water tank. I seen the IT thats why I asked. They fish looks very skinny. It is most likely do to what it has been eating.

You should put it in a cold water tank around 15-17c and have a nice steady flow in there. As for foods I am not sure what you should feed it live shrimp worms and other meaty food( not pellets ) should be fine I guess.

I forgot there are special foods made just for them. I would go with teh higher end stuff.


----------



## bigfishy

Riceburner said:


> so, begs the question.....what size tank?


65G for now



Fishfinder said:


> That fish looks amazing! Will look awesome as it grows bigger!!


If it grows big! 



ameekplec. said:


> To several feet long?


It won't grow bigger than 3ft, and 3ft is already sedomly seen in the wild



Jackson said:


> I am not trying to be an ass but it will not last long. First you have it in warm water even though they say they are acclimated to warm water because they are farmed in east Asia means nothing in my mind. They just say that to sell the fish. They have a very low survival rate in a tank and they are hard to feed. From what I know pellets will kill them slowly they need a diet of pure meet with good oils and fats.
> 
> Reason I asked if it was cold water is I don't get why you would have it in a warm water tank. I seen the IT thats why I asked. They fish looks very skinny. It is most likely do to what it has been eating.
> 
> You should put it in a cold water tank around 15-17c and have a nice steady flow in there. As for foods I am not sure what you should feed it live shrimp worms and other meaty food( not pellets ) should be fine I guess.
> 
> I forgot there are special foods made just for them. I would go with teh higher end stuff.


I don't trust cold water, unless it's a trout! Because, I once own a Bagarius Yarrelli (Gnooch) and I have it in cold water and it die several weeks later (unknown reason) 

If it's doing well in warm water, I'd let it stay that way (They are not really from Asia, Sterlets are from Europe / Russia)

As for meaty food, it can scavenge the shrimp remain that my datnoid wouldn't touch


----------



## ameekplec.

bigfishy said:


> If it grows big!


It's unlikely to live long enough to outgrow your tank. They grow slowly.



bigfishy said:


> It won't grow bigger than 3ft, and 3ft is already sedomly seen in the wild


Have you ever seen a wild adult sturgeon? I haven't. But, I've seen a juvie and a sub-adult. Juvie was 3 feet long, and the sub-adult 6.5 feet long. They frequently get to be 10+ feet, and live a very long time.

Also, no sturgeon are tropical species, and should likewise not be kept at tropical temperatures.



bigfishy said:


> I don't trust cold water, unless it's a trout! Because, I once own a Bagarius Yarrelli (Gnooch) and I have it in cold water and it die several weeks later (unknown reason)


You really haven't done any research before this have you? It's a cold water species. They live in Ontario too, as well as thoughout Canada, parts of the US, Europe and Russia. It's a cold water species, and because you had one cold water fish die on you, it does not constitute that all fish can survive in warm water.

Did you properly maintain the cold temperature? Maintain adequate oxygenation levels? High current? Likely not. It's not the fish's fault it died.



bigfishy said:


> If it's doing well in warm water, I'd let it stay that way (They are not really from Asia, Sterlets are from Europe / Russia)


Sturgeon occur in Asia as well. They're found in central and northern Asia, but not in Southern Asia in the tropics - in warm water.

All in all, this is a poor choice.


----------



## bigfishy

ameekplec. said:


> It's unlikely to live long enough to outgrow your tank. They grow slowly.


This type of sturgeon mature in 5 to 7 years and ONLY live up to 22 years to 25 years



> Have you ever seen a wild adult sturgeon? I haven't. But, I've seen a juvie and a sub-adult. Juvie was 3 feet long, and the sub-adult 6.5 feet long. They frequently get to be 10+ feet, and live a very long time.


Like I said before (a few times), this is a type of STERLET sturgeon, it won't grow pass 3ft, and won't live over 80 years or 100 years+. If you don't believe me, google it, wiki it!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterlet << READ please!



> Also, no sturgeon are tropical species, and should likewise not be kept at tropical temperatures.
> 
> You really haven't done any research before this have you? It's a cold water species. They live in Ontario too, as well as thoughout Canada, parts of the US, Europe and Russia. It's a cold water species, and because you had one cold water fish die on you, it does not constitute that all fish can survive in warm water.


Yes, I agree, they are cold water fish, in EXTREME cold water river. Not all fish can live in warm water (100% no no to Trout), but some hobbist have their sterlet in warm water without any problem



> Did you properly maintain the cold temperature? Maintain adequate oxygenation levels? High current? Likely not. It's not the fish's fault it died.


OOPS! maybe I kept my temperature a little too low! 



> Sturgeon occur in Asia as well. They're found in central and northern Asia, but not in Southern Asia in the tropics - in warm water.


In the middle - Yanzee River, but again we are talking about different sturgeon



> All in all, this is a poor choice.


 Not a poor choice at all, if your know what you're doing. Just like Big Als, they kept black tail reef shark in 3000G tank (barely enough room for it to turn), is that a poor choice for that shark???? O.O


----------



## Riceburner

bigfishy said:


> Not a poor choice at all, if your know what you're doing. Just like Big Als, they kept black tail reef shark in 3000G tank (barely enough room for it to turn), is that a poor choice for that shark???? O.O


YES! ...just cause some shop does it does not mean it's the right thing to do. Just like when zoos kept big cats in a small concrete 10x10 enclosure. It's wrong. Sure the animal might survive, but chances are it's life span was shorter than it could have been and those animals were stressed. Does a fish get mentally stressed or is it just reacting to conditions? I don't know, but if I can help it I'll try to do the best for it...bad enough that I have em in a 4' glass box.

That being said...do your research and get as close as you can.
From your link...


> Sterlets require relatively large ponds with good water conditions


----------



## Guest

...and it was likely not legally imported.

all species in the Acipenseriformes (Sturgeon Family) are protected under CITES appendix II which require permits from the exporting country to enter Canada legally. Ask them if they have a copy of the CITES permit to give you in case you are asked for one to verify legality.

If it lives for more than a month in warm water let us all know.


----------



## bigfishy

Riceburner said:


> YES! ...just cause some shop does it does not mean it's the right thing to do. Just like when zoos kept big cats in a small concrete 10x10 enclosure. It's wrong. Sure the animal might survive, but chances are it's life span was shorter than it could have been and those animals were stressed. Does a fish get mentally stressed or is it just reacting to conditions? I don't know, but if I can help it I'll try to do the best for it...bad enough that I have em in a 4' glass box.
> 
> That being said...do your research and get as close as you can.
> From your link...


Please don't pick on me, there are many of us here that keep arowana, peacock bass, and some giant pleco. They can only provide them with tank such as 135G, 150G and 180G and those type of fish grow VERY VERY FAST... Why not tell them its wrong to do so, instead of pointing the finger at me





h_s said:


> ...and it was likely not legally imported.
> 
> all species in the Acipenseriformes (Sturgeon Family) are protected under CITES appendix II which require permits from the exporting country to enter Canada legally. Ask them if they have a copy of the CITES permit to give you in case you are asked for one to verify legality.
> 
> If it lives for more than a month in warm water let us all know.


Let's not get into it! I just want to share my finds, and not want to defend myself or argue with you people!!! Want to see my permit of keeping Arapaima Giga?


----------



## Riceburner

not picking on you, you just happen to bring it up. 

but Like I said, get as close as you can to make the fish "happy".


----------



## CanadaPleco

Sturgeons are cool, freaky looking fish! I have hit them in my kayak a few times paddling the Ottawa river around dusk, they come up to feed where there are rapids. All of a sudden your parked on a wave and theres a 6' massive fish beside you! Kinda freaky!!!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

bigfishy said:


> Why not tell them its wrong to do so, instead of pointing the finger at me


why not tell you it's wrong when it's you talking about it and them when it's them? at least the pleco people and arowana people are keeping theirs in the right conditions other than size. i guess there differance is some people like their fish as pets and some people see them as trophies.


----------



## bigfishy

bluekrissyspikes said:


> why not tell you it's wrong when it's you talking about it and them when it's them? at least the pleco people and arowana people are keeping theirs in the right conditions other than size. i guess there differance is some people like their fish as pets and some people see them as trophies.


I never said I am 100% correct and I didn't treat the fish in poor condition!

The fish is merely 6" long and it's in a 65G tank (3 feet), it's 6 times its length, 3 times the width. It's run by an Eheim 2217, and a Rena XP2, it's way beyond the BEST filtration!

You should also aware that it's approaching winter, and the fish is skinny. If I place it in a pond, I might not see it again the following summer!!!!

I don't have another BIG tank for a cold water setup (unless you want to sell me a 125G 6ft x 18" x 18" for $125), its either the 65G or a 10G. I am 100% sure that you will all FLAME me if I said it's in a 10G!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

bigfishy said:


> I never said I am 100% correct and I didn't treat the fish in poor condition!
> 
> The fish is merely 6" long and it's in a 65G tank (3 feet), it's 6 times its length, 3 times the width. It's run by an Eheim 2217, and a Rena XP2, it's way beyond the BEST filtration!
> 
> You should also aware that it's approaching winter, and the fish is skinny. If I place it in a pond, I might not see it again the following summer!!!!
> 
> I don't have another BIG tank for a cold water setup (unless you want to sell me a 125G 6ft x 18" x 18" for $125), its either the 65G or a 10G. I am 100% sure that you will all FLAME me if I said it's in a 10G!


i wasn't refering to filtration. i was refering to the temp. i wasn't saying to add him to a pond right now either BUT if you lower his temp to what is natural for him he will use his energy to grow, instead of using it to survive because his motabolism will be able to slow to it's natural rate.
i don't have a 125 for you and if i did have a 125 i'd keep it and plant it all nicely. it's not my responsibility to provide you with tanks for your fish. it's your responsibility to have appropriate housing before you buy them.


----------



## bigfishy

I withdraw my comment!

I did my research and what's done is done! 

so

Cut the research crap and temperature part out! I am done with it! 



thanks for reading this thread!


----------



## Abner

Bigfishy you have a really nice fish there....u spent your money and i'm sure you are not someone who just throws money away. Do your research brother and i'm sure you will keep this fish happy and heallthy for a long time and if you decide to keep it till it gets to 3ft i'm sure you will get a bigger tank. I think people on here need to smoke weed or something to calm them down we get too worked up over these things...especially when we are talking to other hobbiest who have been in the hobby for years now like we trying one-up them(i know more than you do).I have a venustus in a 25 gallon tank so what he is happy and healthy check out my FW thread, beautiful coloration...i know he is gonna grow to about a foot long but right now he is not i'm gonna decide when the time comes for a 120g and whether to find him a harem lol...all of us have at one time or the other had a creature in our tanks that all the experts say we shouldn't have with those other creatures or at that temperature or in that size tank but we still had it there and i'm sure made every effort to keep it happy..anyways i have rambled on enuff Bigfishy very nice looking fish man.

p.s i haven't been smoking weed but i wish i had some right now


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

you don't need to get upset about it. just trying to talk you into doing the right thing for the little guy. in the end it's your call and no one can force you. you obviously like the fish or you wouldn't have bought it. i hope that it survives for you and i hope that you will put some effort into fixing it's conditions so it can grow nicely for you. i am not upset about anything so i won't be smoking any weed, but thanks for the suggestion abner. i'm not really into that. i wasn't trying to one up or anything stupid like that. i just like animals and i don't like to see them put into positions that could be harmful to them.


----------



## ameekplec.

No one is being rude here - research is foresight, and foresight is prevention of poor outcomes.

If it's not already in your basement, I'd move the tank there in an unheated room if you can. Maybe even keep the tank right on the concrete floor if it's level to maximize cooling of the tank.


----------



## Abner

I think everyone knows where i was going with my post...i don't think i have to mention that thread do i?? I think we all know who is experienced and who is not although you never stop learning and sometimes it's good to have someone else looking in who can point out something you left out of the equation but i just think that there is no need to point out something that is obvious to anyone who has kept more than just a goldfish in a bowl. Suggestions are the best!


----------



## Jackson

LOL 

Bigfishy~

Do you still have the fish? If so try and get some of the sturgeon foods and try to lower the temp. The reason the trout did not last is because they are even harder to keep in tanks they need really cold water and really fast moving water. They are not meant to be kept as a pet.

I have seen these guy's ( sturgeons last a long time with some people but those guy's have huge tanks and run them very cold plus they have the right foods for them to survive. From what I have read even adults wont eat foods bigger than 10cm so what is this small 6'' fish going to eat? 

You said it will eat the scraps of your It's meals. I have never seen a Dat leave scraps. They suck in what they eat and not even a small bit of foods comes out unless it is from the other end.


----------



## Tropicana

you will have to basically hand feed the little guy, he is pretty skinny. good luck with him.


----------



## Joan

bigfishy said:


> no (You saw my tiger in the background, can't be cold water)
> 
> It's a sterlet sturgoen, one of the smallest type in the family, max size is like 3ft (rarely / as big as an adult temensis peacock bass)
> 
> life span 20+ yrs
> 
> and I got it at Gold Garden
> 
> They sell it for $30 a piece!


awesome to have a real one, great pics!


----------



## vinjo

Any updated picts?! 

Would love to see what this bad boy looks like now.


----------



## fubujubu

First time I had one of these on my line I didnt know what was on its way up.. stood there with the names of different fish flying around my head while it came closer to the surface... then bam!

gotta say they are a very different looking fish. Hats off the getting your hands of a one of a kind


----------



## dl88dl

fubujubu said:


> First time I had one of these on my line I didnt know what was on its way up.. stood there with the names of different fish flying around my head while it came closer to the surface... then bam!
> 
> gotta say they are a very different looking fish. Hats off the getting your hands of a one of a kind


Dragon King Aquarium has 4 that are around 7" to 8" for $60 each.


----------

